# there you go



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Chad Ford: (2:00 PM ET ) Here's the details: 

Boston gets: Chucky Atkins, Lindsey Hunter and the Pistons first round pick this year. 

Detroit gets: Rasheed Wallace and Mike James 

Atlanta gets: Chris Mills, Zeljko Rebraca, Bob Sura and the Bucks first round pick owed to Detroit.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Why Why whY whY


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

[strike]we get hunter, atkins, wtf and a late 20's pick for mills and we also give up freakin mike james, what the f?[/strike]

Not ok. ---agoo


----------



## Flava D (Sep 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Why Why whY whY


On the surface, this looks like a deal that Boston did for the sole purpose of making a deal, but look a little closer. First off Danny loves next years draft (i'm not sure why really, but there is some talent there). Second Hunter is off the books next year, and he can give us a little offense. Third Atkins is signed for moderate money for 2 more years (about 4 mil). Being one of the best backup pgs in the league, Atkins will give Banks the opportunity to shine. What Mr. Marcus does with this chance is another story. Atkins is a pure pg, something Mike James never was, and as much as I liked him, he hurt the offense. So we have 3 1st round picks in the draft, barring a trade, a solid backup pg, and a veteran off the books at years end. not too bad in my eyes, not a blockbuster, but we got a solid character player (who could become a leader on this squad) and more flexibility in the next few years. Now lets hope we can trade Waltah!


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Hunter is a FA with 3.3 M in salary for this year
Atkins has two more years at 4.2M and 4.5M (this year is at 3.9M)
Also that should be in the 20's
and some cash

Mills salary is 6.6 M and James is 0.64 M 

I guess we only did it for the pick


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Flava D</b>!
> 
> 
> On the surface, this looks like a deal that Boston did for the sole purpose of making a deal, but look a little closer. First off Danny loves next years draft (i'm not sure why really, but there is some talent there). Second Hunter is off the books next year, and he can give us a little offense. Third Atkins is signed for moderate money for 2 more years (about 4 mil). Being one of the best backup pgs in the league, Atkins will give Banks the opportunity to shine. What Mr. Marcus does with this chance is another story. Atkins is a pure pg, something Mike James never was, and as much as I liked him, he hurt the offense. So we have 3 1st round picks in the draft, barring a trade, a solid backup pg, and a veteran off the books at years end. not too bad in my eyes, not a blockbuster, but we got a solid character player (who could become a leader on this squad) and more flexibility in the next few years. Now lets hope we can trade Waltah!








True, Iguess it culda been worse. We still have 3o minutez, please do something more Danny, you teased me so badLy w/ reef, i want MORE


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well this trade was basically made because we get a 1 round pick. Hunter has an expiring contract so that is good and Atkins is better than James IMO. He is not a player for the future but he has 2 years on his contract so he can be dealt in a year or so. 

If that was the best we could get for Mills contract, then it is decent, I guess. I am not too dissaponted. We have 3 first round picks this years so we are gooing to be a big player in this years draft. With our own top 8-10 pick and two picks in the mid twenties, we can make a deal for a top 5 or even a top 3 pick. And that would be great!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know why anyone would be happy with this trade, the pick is a freakin 20 something pick that SUCKS...I don't care how good the draft is, we are not gonna get gems in the 20's that can help us anytime soon, not to mention where the heck would we put them anyway, we're not gonna have roster room because we didn't even dump one of our problems ie McCarty or Stewart or Jones. I mean that should have been a priority. Hunter SUCKS! Atkins is ok but he's not an answer. I think we could have done better...and we also helped an enemy, the Pistons can now sign Okur, I mean how freaking stupid are we. Also it's gonna be VERY hard to trade up the draft because EVERYONE who sucks wants to grab one of the big guy gems in this draft, it's not gonna be an easy sell and I honestly don't think it will happen.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Agreed...*

I am in agreeance with everyone so far...

I like the fact that we have 3 1st rounders b/c we could always trade 2 for 1 and move up to get a top 6 pick and still have one first rounder left. Atkins is solid and will play better than James. We basically lose about 3-4Mil in cap room but we added the pick. I am not excited about the trade nor am I hating the trade...


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

The one thing i liked the most about the trade is the fact that we didn't take back Corliss's contract. We still will clear some money and get a 1st round draft pick in return.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

I think its a possiblity Ainge is positioning himself to dump a contract (LaFrentz) onto the expansion team and figures the extra pick might put him over the top.


----------



## John Petrucci (Feb 6, 2004)

I believe the Celtics got cash from the Pistons to pay for Hunters contract as well.. This trade is not good or bad, it's pretty average.. Chucky Atkins is a good backup PG, probably an upgrade over Mike James, but not worth the money he is paid over the next two years. Maybe Danny has a plan with stocking up on first rounders.. Why stock up on first round picks in a sport where late first round picks mean very little.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The deal itself is basically blah. The problem is that Walter McCarty is still a Celtic and the team has done nothing to address its rebounding problems.

Chucky Atkins is a mild upgrade over Mike James-- at least he doesn't look down at his feet when he dribbles-- but he is also more expensive. Let's hope the cash received from the Pistons covers the difference.


----------



## BostonCeltics_33 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Low First Rounders*

Enough with the bashing of low first round picks. There are always guys to be found down there, see Parker, Nash etc. I could go on and on, but everyone knows that there have always been good players found in the 20's.

Here's what's really good about them, is that decisions are so easy to make. Other teams have already decided whether to draft that HS prospect or College star, you just take the best available guy. I think that if you compared all drafts from picks 10-19 with those same drafts from picks 20-29, the later part of the round would compare very favourably.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Unless there is some sort of follow-on deal in which Lindsay Hunter's contract is moved for a rebounder, this trade is a non event. I'm extremely disappointed that Walter McCarty is still a Celtic.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

1) Lots of teams were traded in Mills--but all the rumors had him packaged with Mihm. I didn't wanna lose Mihm, so i'm happy with that aspect of the trade. Sure we should have gotten more for that, but like the Walker trade, the demand was far below the "market value"

2) James was not in our long term plans anyways. And he performed well enough to deserve a non-minimum, multi-year contract (even if only as a backup). Were we gonna give it to him?

3) EVen with Mills off the books, it doesn't put us in a position to pursue a significant free agent. We have a lot of "good players" who can play--but we're lacking the significant impact players. We wouldn't have gotten one in the off season anyways through an FA signing, so why should we be obsessively holding onto that bit of cap relief? As someone pointed out, if anything, we could get LaFrentz's contract off the book with this extra first rounder we have. And worst comes to worst, we use the pick to draft someone, hopefully someone who can contribute.

4) Atkins on the team for 2 more years gives Banks a veteran PG from whom he can learn. And not a different tutor-for-hire year after year. That stability can help Marcus.



It's not a blockbuster trade in any means. And I was simmply like "wtf" when i heard of the trade. but honestly, i do like it now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ESPN said that Danny is on the phone with the Spurs....so we'll see what happens.


Also lets take a look back at the last time we had 3 first rounders:

1) We gave the Nets Rodney, and the Suns Joe Johnson.
2) We gave the Cavs one of our leaders, and a 5 million expiring contract.
3) We got Vin Baker for him. 


Thank you for reading.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed that Walter McCarty is still a Celtic.


I love Walter!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Attila</b>!
> 
> 
> I love [strike]Walter![/strike] the lottery!


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Ainge really like to test a fan's patience. We now have to wait and see how the pick(s) turn out before we can measure the success of the trades. I hope Atkins can help develope Banks, if he and banks becomes a starting quality pg, then the deal will pay for itself.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> ESPN said that Danny is on the phone with the Spurs....so we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> ...



we would all have to say that the draft was the worst draft in our recent memories.

in any case, i still have faith.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Heard in the 1510 the zone that cash considerations are close to 3M dollars to help pay for the chucky atkins contract


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> ESPN said that Danny is on the phone with the Spurs....so we'll see what happens.






hes on the phone now? where did u read / hear that, cuz i heard you can tell the nba you are fine tuning a trade and can still make it after the deadline as long as u let them knoe, i think? correct me if im wrong.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, I think it's a pretty good trade for the C's. Atkins is having a better year and he can help Banks to mature faster than Mike James. Lindsey Hunter can also bring veteran leadership to this team and can help Banks to mature too. Also, we get the first round pick from Detroit which would be around 20 something but I hope they slip a little bit. That would bring us good young players on the draft day and don't forget there is still draft expansion draft which we may sell our picks to Bobcats.

One thing that disappoints me most is that we still have Waltah. I know he's our "franchise" player but it's time for him to move on.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said it at like 4 EST, they said they were on the phone before the 3 o'clock deadline....I dunno probably nothing, right now we don't have much to trade, and the phone call CAN'T be 3 hous long, can it?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> , and the phone call CAN'T be 3 hous long, can it?








Maybe Danny is trying to offer the whole team for Timmy D


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we still had Antoine and offered Pierce + Toine + Banks + Perkins and our 3 first rounders we still wouldn't be able to get him. Thats the sad part...and yes I know it was a joke.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Carroll, like OBie, won't play guys who don't know the system. That means, no minutes for Atkins or Hunter. So who plays point? Marcus and Jiri. Who plays on the perimeter when Jiri is at point? Ricky Davis.

I get the logic behind after an enlightenment in the shower moments ago.


----------



## DANO (Oct 21, 2003)

It looks like Danny is stocking up on picks to take a chance on some HS kids. Might get lucky. He knows that it is going to take a few years anyway. I like the moves. His hands are tied by the boneheads that ran the show before him. I would tank the season and go for the picks.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I get the logic behind after an enlightenment in the shower moments ago.








LMAO enlightenment.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Carroll, like OBie, won't play guys who don't know the system. That means, no minutes for Atkins or Hunter. So who plays point? Marcus and Jiri. Who plays on the perimeter when Jiri is at point? Ricky Davis.
> 
> I get the logic behind after an enlightenment in the shower moments ago.


Lol, good morning....this is the only good thing....Banks will start and play tonight as the ONLY PG and Jiri backs him up a bit.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

the scary thing is that in the celtic world, that logic works. Sink or swim time marcus


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Ainge was on 1510 the zone*

He was speaking a little about the trade and the "plan".

About the trade he said that: first Chucky Atkins was an upgrade at the PG position, and second they got a draft pick for "nothing" and now have 3 first round draft picks in next year draft. We basically traded James (which has been a backup PG) for a more experienced PG and a draft pick. He was asked about Chucky's contract, and said they received a considerable amount of cash, and having two years remaining it wasn't that bad of a contract when considering the cash they received.

He didn't want to grade himself as how he did in his first trading deadline, because of the many factors that have to be considered(salary cap, etc.)

He would have liked the C's being the ones acquiring Rasheed, but he was not going to turn the C's into a championship team and was not going to resign with the team (he said checked on that). The C's are not in the position the Pistons are right now.

Talked a bit about Lafrentz and Davis contract (same thing he has said before) and that they can be very important chips on his plan.

Asked about the playoffs, and he does not see the C's as a playoff team right now, but he neither sees other teams in the east making a big push for the playoffs, so they are in the mix of things. Also said that if we don't make the playoffs we can accelerate the process because instead of having a 15th pick we would have a 7th-8th pick in the first round.

He wants to see Banks play more and develop more, and also want to see what Perkins and Hunter can bring in. (He wants to develop rookies, but we all know that).

Our team was getting older and had no hope for the future (in terms of championships). He believes we needed a fresh start and get more athletes.

Asked about the three first rounders: it can be three first rounders but who says we'll draft all three players, we can pack pick/players and move up in the draft.

He first wants to acquire talent and then worry how pieces match and fix things from there.

He talked about big changes now but as things fall into place, will slow down on changes.

He wants fans to give him a chance, wants to see the young players develop, wants to see what he can get in the draft. We need better rebounding and better PG play. Team was not even close to winning a championship.

That was basically it.

That was about 6:50-7:00 p.m. on The Zone.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Ainge did not distinguish himself with this trade. Who is he trying to kid about seeing what Perkins and Hunter can do? We are going to see McCarty for 35-40 minutes, not the young guys.

I didn't hear the actual bit on 1510, but from what el_raulin has written, this is almost a tacit admission of what I have suspected for a month: they are tanking the season to get the draft pick.

If they play Hunter the team might actually win a few games and make the playoffs. It won't happen,


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes from what I heard, we are tanking. He is really looking forward to the draft, and the chances we have. He said that now we have more chances of hitting a homerun with any of those picks, and he repeated the word chances.

It appears more as if he wants to move up in the draft by packing couple of draft picks.

He wants to develop Banks, and want to see about Perkins and Hunter. My guess is as long as the team is in the playoff race, we won't see them playing much.

This was all about the draft pick, and probably the fact that it was more of an even trade. (We didn't give away Mihm or someone useful, we didn't get in return a "heavy" contract (Corliss)).


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

c'mon, we are talking about three rookies who aren't developed yet. I think we can play them safely and still manage to lose a decent no. of games. Its ironic that we are in the east when it is at its most horrible, really we should be lottert bound with our record as it stands, not still talking about play offs!


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree with you, but that is the only reason I have to justify the playing time distribution. But Banks should find more time now to play.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Wyc was on the radio earlier today too and he said Danny wants to make this team younger and believes you build through the draft. Wyc Grousbeck also said that Danny also wants to do this by drafting high school players.

That says it all.


----------

